# How much drop from your saddle to bars?



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run about 10 cm on the road bike. 

Have you been properly fitted?
Just run whats comfy?
Do you sacrafice comfort for a goofy pro style even though you are not pro?

In my age I am thinking bout flipping my stem and giving it a shot. 

So, whats the average drop around here.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

never actually measured....prolly around 5 cm, frankly I thing too much drop looks stupid!


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

Have been fitted and I'm dead even.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Zero on most of my bikes.

I don't race anymore so why suffer? It just feels better when riding for distance instead of speed. I keep a little bit on my old race bike just to remind myself that I am getting older.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm about 3cm... that's because I'm 5'11 but with a 30inch inseam, so I'm all torso...


----------



## otherself (Aug 25, 2006)

8cm drop here


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

There's certainly no standard as people's arm lengths differ, as well as their flexibility and style. Pro bike fits can vary as well, and one is not necessarily better than another. I was fitted and had about a 7-8 cm drop, but it's now 5 cm after lowering my seat slightly and flipping the stem. I have relatively long arms also. My current fit is probably along the lines of a Merckx/Armstrong than a comp "in vogue" fit. The advantage is a more open chest and better breathing.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

~18cm. I don't know where that stands on a relative scale but I am comfortable. Been through several stems as I progressively preferred to be lower, especially for climbing purposes.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

~even in my case. If I want to get low, that's what the drops and bendable elbows are for. I can get my chest on the stem if I want to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm running 10cm from saddle to bar-top on my geared roadbike, with compact ergo bend drops. I'm running just 6cm saddle to bar-top on my singlespeed commuter, but with deeper drop bars so that my lowest handlebar position is identical on both bikes.


I have long limbs (both arms and legs) and extremely short torso for my height (5'6", 32" inseam) 

In order to not have my knees hit my elbows when climbing with hands on the bar tops, I also am running a longer-than-stock stems on my bike (53cm TT with 11cm stem on my road bike, 52cm TT w/ 12cm stem on the singlespeed, +2cm compared to stock in both cases), so consider the longer reach and my body proportion, I'm actually much more leaned over compared to most riders w/ 10cm of drop. 

I don't race but I do usually ride solo in some very windy conditions, so I set up my bike to be as aerodynamic as comfortably possible.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

1 cm or so.


----------



## KJLegend (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll measure tmw


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

5 cm for me. 

This makes the tops comfortable for climbing and the drops comfortable when I want aero. Last weekend riding in the wind I spent about half of the 3 hour ride in the drops.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I actually just measured it on my 'cross bike. 5/8". (I have a standard tape measure. Bite me.)

My road bike's a little big for me, so I have it set up with less drop. That's an okay compromise. If I set up the 'cross bike on the road, I tend to drop the bars another spacer or two, so another 5-10mm, but my back always has its revenge after I take it off-road.

I had a pro fit a long time ago on my road bike. But I do my bikes by feel now. I've got a pretty strong sense of what "good" feels like.

So I guess, "No, I do not sacrifice comfort or my quest for my own best performance to make my bike look pro."


----------



## Ravelyn (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to have about a 7-8 cm. drop, but now it's 2.5 cm. I'm not racing now, and am more interested in comfort and a more open climbing position. If I find myself on a ride with long stretches of flat (especially with a headwind), I can easily drop the stem down for a more aero position.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

10cm.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

10 cm from top of saddle to top of bars, and I ride in the drops when appropriate (at speed, leading pacelines, with headwinds, etc.) I'm 5' 9", 60 years old and ride long distances (60-100+ miles) fairly often. I have no routine back problems and find this much more comfortable for my back than less drop. 

BTW: Easiest to measure each up from the floor and subtract to get the difference.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I am not a racer, and I am 51 yrs old, so I am very close to level, as I have never measured it. I have been fitted and had a re-fit a year later and that difference has not changed


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Zero drop, with bars almost exactly same height as the saddle. I have been fitted but that was years ago, and have found from experience that excessive drop causes neck pain and hand numbness. However, I can ride in the drops all day if I need to in windy conditions, etc.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Average drop by itself is pretty irrelevant. There's too many riding styles. 

A better question would be, 
What's your average drop & riding style?


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Mine is approximately 3 cm to the top of the bar.

I am over fifty and I don't care. It feels comfortable to me either on the top or in the lows.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

A little over a foot, but that's after a pro fitting with BMC's mechanics raised my bars just a little.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

measured 12cm drop. wished it could be lower but my back will kill me


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A few cm. I have really short arms, so it appears I have no flexibility whatsoever if you just look at my bike.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dan333sp said:


> A little over a foot, but that's after a pro fitting with BMC's mechanics raised my bars just a little.


LOL - there you go. Who needs to see where they're going anyway...


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you like it? I had to spend some serious money to get the rust to match between my van and my bike frame, because matching is important when you're winning as many races as I do on that thing.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dan333sp said:


> A little over a foot, but that's after a pro fitting with BMC's mechanics raised my bars just a little.


Is the van yours too?


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

2" (5cm), saddle to top of bars for me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Dan333sp said:


> A little over a foot, but that's after a pro fitting with BMC's mechanics raised my bars just a little.


 I think the chain and lock weigh more than the bike.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Dan333sp said:


> Do you like it? I had to spend some serious money to get the rust to match between my van and my bike frame, because matching is important when you're winning as many races as I do on that thing.


LOL! Team bike, team van. I take it your team colors are Rust and Disrepair.:thumbsup:


Is the bike used to lure hipsters into the van?

Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

spade2you said:


> A few cm. I have really short arms, so it appears I have no flexibility whatsoever if you just look at my bike.


I sometimes wonder about this for me too. I can easily tuck enough that my knees are in my chest, so while I might get a slightly flatter back rotating the entire riding position, I really wouldn't be able to use my drops if I lowered my bars more.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*my view*



tihsepa said:


> I run about 10 cm on the road bike.
> 
> Have you been properly fitted?
> Just run whats comfy?
> ...


First my drop is between 6-8cm (across 4 bikes). My expereince is that taller folks tend to have a bigger drop that shorter folks. I am 6'2". I have never been professionaly fitted. I've read a lot and used trial and error. My position has not changed much in the last 15 years or so. As a recreasional rider I put comfort above performance


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, I was confused for a minute. 3cm


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> LOL! Team bike, team van. I take it your team colors are Rust and Disrepair.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Is the bike used to lure hipsters into the van?
> ...


Team Hopeless. We're upgrading to flip flop hubs soon, should help us in the stage races. 

I don't lure hipsters into my team van, but I do have one of these on my front porch for that purpose-


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I never actually measured mine, but for the last 5-6 years mine have looked about like 8toes.


----------



## rigelstar (Nov 12, 2011)

mlin said:


> I'm about 3cm... that's because I'm 5'11 but with a 30inch inseam, so I'm all torso...


Same body type as you - Out of curiosity what bike(s) do you ride and what size?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I never actually measured mine, but for the last 5-6 years mine have looked about like 8toes.


your toes or my toes?.......so is 5 toes a foot?


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

rigelstar said:


> Same body type as you - Out of curiosity what bike(s) do you ride and what size?


i ride a Cannondale SuperSix in size 54 (110mm stem)

and a Colnago CX-1 in 52 sloping (120mm stem)


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> I run about 10 cm on the road bike.
> 
> Have you been properly fitted?
> Just run whats comfy?
> ...


10cm for me, even though this number is usually high for tall people (or people with long legs - simply because the seat is higher) and lower for shorter people.
I think height of the bars (or, visually, guesstimate how much higher the bar ends are above the top of the wheel - for many top riders this is as small as a few cm) is more important in many ways - this roughly defines how close you are to the lowest possible position.

None of this is relevant if you do not ride in the drops. Sometimes it amazes me how people obsess about aero wheels and other expensive aero components but never ride in the drops.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

11cm I am 6 foot


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> your toes or my toes?.......so is 5 toes a foot?


You'll have to ask him. I haven't a clue.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Flexibility, torso height, and arm length are factors that affect hip and shoulder angles, which affect bar drop. The average will be as varied as the people, of course.

I fit myself (and others) using a computerized setup for dynamic measurements and analysis.

I run 5 cm drop on my road bike, less on my off-road bikes.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Dan333sp said:


> Team Hopeless. We're upgrading to flip flop hubs soon, should help us in the stage races.
> 
> I don't lure hipsters into my team van, but I do have one of these on my front porch for that purpose-


Perfect


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is 5 cm on the Jamis. I did remove 2 cm of spacers from the bars recently as my fitness and flexibilty has improved. I'm probably gonna have 6-8 cm on my Cervelo since its a slightly smaller frame.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The bars are even with the seat.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

otherself said:


> 8cm drop here


+1 Mine are between 8 and 8.5cm (across 3 bikes)

M


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm 58 years old and 5' 10". I run my bikes at 3cm or about 1 inch. The drops get me low enough for headwinds.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

12.5cm, and I am 6'2", coming up on 50 years of age.

I used to run about 8, but got a bio-mechanical fit from a respected former pro and it has made a big difference. More comfortable, too, which seemed counter intuitive until I tried it.

Everyone is different, but with every bar lowering and saddle rising to this point both my comfort and times have improved. I think I'm close to the max which will work for me, that said.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My touring bikes are even, my road bikes range from 2 to 2.5cm. One of my MTB's has a 5 cm drop.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Eight centimeters to the bar tops, but I'm old school and like my ramps ramped, so my hoods are at 11cm.

Age 55, 5'-10", but a gangly five-ten.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

8cm on the 2 modern roadies that get ridden most.
11cm on one with a smaller frame (but I don't get into the drops often)
6cm on most of the vintage roadies.

60 yo, 6'1", fitness rider.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm running 5.9 cm (measured during a Retul fit), which puts me at a 38deg back angle to horizontal when I'm the brake hoods

45 yo, 5'9"


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

9 cm on my road bike
Even on mtb and hybrid


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Saddle to bar drop? About minus-1 to minus-2 cm... on my trail bike. 

Otherwise around 7.5 to 9 cm on my road bikes, but I'm not scientific about it.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I'm just going to call it 8", since that's how far it is from my saddle to the drops, and I ride almost exclusively in the drops.

My bar's drop is 125mm, which is about 5", so the drop from saddle to the tops of my bars is right around 3".


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Dan333sp said:


> A little over a foot, but that's after a pro fitting with BMC's mechanics raised my bars just a little.


Awesome, I've taken a photo of that very same bike in Manhattan:


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

4 cm on my Pinarello, 1 cm on my Paramount (where the reach is longer and the drops lower.)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

A lot... I've actually dropped the last spacer this past weekend. Should measure it up.
EDIT: 11cm.

I've been fitted on the bike and love riding it. Have done 6+ hours on it in one go with no problems.
I'm 25 and have really good flexibility.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

6cm saddle to hoods drop on my R3...i am 5'11" and stiff as a flagpole. It feels very comfortable and i hope to get a bit more flexible over time.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> I run about 10 cm on the road bike.
> 
> Have you been properly fitted?
> Just run whats comfy?
> ...


16cm here. I'm 182cm/5.97. I was fitted with less drop 12y ago. I did drop the bar step by step in the years, feel much more efficient when the wind is blowing that way. I also realised in a race lately that when I'm in the drops I'm much less a good wheel for wheelsuckers as before. I dropped a few guys this year by just going hard at the front _à la Cancellara_.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Never been fitted but I'm very comfortable on my bike..
6'1" 32" inseam
6.5in drop, I run shallow drop bars.


----------



## BrothersEmpire (Oct 11, 2011)

approx 17-18cm depending on what type of riding im doing. Longer distance ill move my spacers and raise the bars a cm. Initially professionally fitted, only really moved my saddle forward 4-5mm since then (any other movements were undone immediately after as i didnt like the changes).

im only 25, and have ok flexibilty. Im only 5'11" but have long legs, saddle height is up to 3-5cm higher than my riding mates who are several inches tall than me.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

mlin said:


> i ride a Cannondale SuperSix in size 54 (110mm stem)
> 
> and a Colnago CX-1 in 52 sloping (120mm stem)


Do you mean a 48s and 52 virtual? Cause a 52s has a 55 virtual top tube. With a 120mm stem means a reach of 67cm...very different than the geometry of your Cannondale.

I am 5'8" with a 31" inseam. I have a 48s CX-1 with a 110mm stem and the seat all the way back. I prefer a smaller bike. The drop is 82mm (3.25")


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Somewhere between 13cm and 20cm depending on which bike.


----------

